# Please please can someone help me...



## natfairydust (Apr 16, 2013)

Please can someone help me.

The story goes like this...oh and before I start I just wanted to say that I rarely go to the doctors...The last time I went was over a year ago!

On Sunday 24th Feb this year I suddenly started having serve abdominal pain. High up (about an inch under were a bra would fit) and on the left hand side and middle.

By the Monday morning I was struggling to move so booked a doctors appointment with reception suggesting I bring in a urine sample with me which I did, the doctor (lets call her Dr S) was not very helpful at all, in fact she shrugged her shoulders at me. When I handed her the urine sample she asked me why I was giving it to her, I explained that reception had advised to me. She rolled her eyes at me and said "well I guess I could test it" She then informed me that I must be due on my period as there was blood in my urine. I told her that I wasn't and that I had the implant and had not had a period in 2 years... Finally after a lot of debate she said she would allow me to have a blood test. I booked this in for the Thursday.

By Monday night I was in so much pain my partner called an out of hours doctor, who suggested I take painkillers and go back to the doctors. I was able to get an appointment on the Wednesday and saw Dr J, he was much more helpful and gave me Omeprazole, and refereed me for an endoscope , he thought it might be a stomach ulcer, and to still have my blood tested on the Thursday. I did this and booked an appointment to review the results a week later. This time I saw Dr S again, who couldn't have cared less if I'm honest, I could see on the computer that there were 3 abnormalities in my blood, but she was not prepared to discuss them with me, telling me I must have had a cold when the bloods where taking. When I asked about the referral she shock her head and said I didn't need it, that I was overreacting, then looked at my file and saw that Dr J had already done it. When I asked how long this would take her respond was "how long is a piece of string"

So I left deciding to make a mental note not to see her again and wait for the endoscope appointment.

Friday 8th March I then started vomiting in the morning, (just bile never food), and always within 15 mins of getting out of bed. On Tuesday 12th March I was vomiting blood, both red in colour and partly digested (so it looked like coffee granules) my partner spoke to NHS direct and they advised him to take me to A&E. They took more bloods which came out negative and sent me home and told me to wait for the endoscope.

I now seem to have hit a brick wall, I had the endoscope and the results came out clear, On visiting the doctor to discuss what to do next I have been told I must have IBS and that's all there is to it. No other advice! after a lot of pushing I have managed to get them to give me an ultrasound but that was only because I started to kick up a fuss. I've been sent home with nothing, no recommendations on how to deal with IBS or the pain, or any more medication.

So currently I have constant pain in my upper abdomen, and I bloat (to the point that I look pregnant) and burp a LOT after eating or drinking anything! (I've kept a food and pain dairy and can see no patterns at all) I vomit bile every morning, and when I try to sleep I get a stabbing like pain in my lower abdomen which is so strong I can't sleep without taking painkillers. I'm shattered all the time! The only painkillers that help is paramorl which I worry about taking as it says you shouldn't use it for longer than a few days. However throughout all of this my bowel movements have been fine! No Diarrhoea, no constipation, no change in it whatsoever, which makes me reluctant to call it IBS.

Please can someone help me, I just want to feel better again







I don't know what to do, or who to go to for help.

Many Thanks

Nx


----------



## Heldraincloud (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm disgusted at how you've been treated!! I'm not 100% sure yet if I have ibs, but have the same pains and bloating as you describe, amongst other symptoms, I feel you've been dismissed as 'just having ibs'....well I've been like this for some years now and was beginning to accept this is just the way my body is BUT there's no way we should accept being in pain as a way of life!!,
There are help lines on the Internet, I'm keeping a diary for a month with what I'm eating and what symptoms I get, I'm almost curtain that wheat, caffeine and alcohol triggers me so they're cut out
Louise xx


----------



## czygyny (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't give up, keep learning all you can on the internet, keep that food diary, and keep bugging doctors until you can find a solution to your ailment. I know when I finally break down to see any doctor about any malady I've done my homework and can present an informed explanation of my troubles.


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't give up! It could be something else than IBS, unless you're under extreme stress all the time I don't see any reason why you wouldn't start feeling better.

I would advise you to get an appointment with a new doctor, and try to bring your medical file with you if you're able to. Even if it is IBS, it can't hurt to look into it a bit more.

I agree with Heldraincloud and I think that doctor S who was on your case is a complete moron and will probably have to face a lawsuit sooner or later if they're always like this.


----------



## davehuggins (Apr 28, 2013)

The thing is people do NOT understand how awful this IBS thing is including Doctors!! Please do try BUSCOPAN they work for me.

You will then have to experiment with your diet until you find the culprit, please do avoid fat foods as a starter.

Dave Huggins


----------



## czygyny (Apr 29, 2013)

davehuggins said:


> The thing is people do NOT understand how awful this IBS thing is including Doctors!! Please do try BUSCOPAN they work for me.
> 
> You will then have to experiment with your diet until you find the culprit, please do avoid fat foods as a starter.
> 
> Dave Huggins


It is no different than the brick wall most fibromyalgia sufferers hit in the medical community, trying to get a diagnosis and treatment has been difficult for them up until recently. If a physical reason can't be found for a problem, most doctors have just brushed off the patient...or told them it was all in their head, which in a way it is because so many of these autoimmunity and idiopathic problems can find a source in poor coping skills in life, i.e. anxiety and stress. I know I spent decades wandering around in a depression because there was really no understanding or treatment for it in our community, so long ago. The problem is real but the doctors are too focused on textbooks to understand until enough patients show up with the same problem.

Sometimes a person finds an enlightened doctor that can rescue them from their problems, but many of us have found that we have to do the footwork ourselves to heal. 'Natfairydust' will have to do so as well. Even when they find a good doctor there is a lot of personal work to do. It can be overcome but it will take some time. Learn a better way to handle life's 'karate chops' and learn all you can about your body. When body and mind are sound most of these problems will diminish.


----------

